# Another annoying newbie question (long)



## drewski80 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi guys/girls,

So i'm sorry to be asking as im sure this question comes up 10 times a day on here but I want to get back into martial arts after 10 years off and I am really struggling to decide what to do, I have run through the sticky on selecting a martial art/dojo and searched extensively on the web and am still not sure what to do.

Ill give you a bit of background on myself which might help.  So I have previously done Judo or about 9 years from the age of 6 through to 15.  During which time I went through many belts in the various age groups and ended up on the brown belt for under 16.  I competed in many local comps at my local dojo (Hawthorn Judo on Auburn Rd. for anyone who may have been there back in the early nineties) and even competed in the state championships once (although I bombed out terribly  ) So Judo I had done a lot of.

So I quit when I was 15 and im now 28 so a huge amount of time off and im not sure how much it will remember.  Im not overly keen to go back to Judo, I want to find something a bit different.

So the reason I have a newfound interest in martial arts is due to my recent trip to Japan.  I went there for a month and it has totally rekindled my interest in Japanese tradition and martial arts.  Also the self defence part of it is another reason because I would classify myself as someone who "couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag" and I would like to have some form of skill to fall back on in emergencies.  So I would like some kicking and punching added to the mix as well (possibly basic weapons also)

Now the most important thing for me is a traditional feel with a spiritual/meditational feel as well as the self defence element.

I have looked in to Jiu Jitsu and Aikido as options but i've heard mixed things about Aikido so im not sure.  

So finally after all that, can anyone suggest the right martial art for me, and also a good dojo near brunswick in Victoria?

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## jkembry (Aug 18, 2008)

*drewski80,

*I can't speak for anyone else, but I too had a huge break from MA before getting back into it.  I start out in the early 1970's with TKD for a little less than a year as a teen.  Then while in the Navy in the early 1990's, I had a few months of Shorin-ryu before the ship left for deployment.  After I retired I went another 10 years before the lightning struck again.  Of the two styles, I seemed to enjoy Shorin-ryu more so I started targeting toward a ryu-style.  I visited a number of dojos and went through the 'free' complimentary classes to determine if I liked it or not.  I finally stumbled onto a small, mostly unadvertised dojo that practices Uechi-ryu that seemed to fit me.  I have been there over a year now and am feeling better now than I have in a long time...lost almost 20 pounds and have noticed that I am much more confident.

Whatever style you chose, if you stick with it, I am sure that you will feel better.  The trick for me was to visit a number of places and get the feel of the atmosphere and instructor to know if you fit or not.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 18, 2008)

I think you would absolutely love Budo Taijutsu and would have many opportunities to go back to Japan and train in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  At least look around and see if there are any dojo's close and check one out.


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 18, 2008)

drewski80 said:


> Now the most important thing for me is a traditional feel with a spiritual/meditational feel as well as the self defence element.
> 
> I have looked in to Jiu Jitsu and Aikido as options but i've heard mixed things about Aikido so im not sure.


 
Given everything you've talked about, you would probably like Japanese JuJitsu (it's got the traditional feel + practical self defence). As to what school of JuJitsu has a more meditation/spiritual flavor, you might want to ask some people on the Japanese martial arts forums for some suggestions.
Hope that helps.
~JB


----------



## arnisador (Aug 18, 2008)

drewski80 said:


> Now the most important thing for me is a traditional feel with a spiritual/meditational feel as well as the self defence element.
> 
> I have looked in to Jiu Jitsu and Aikido as options but i've heard mixed things about Aikido so im not sure.



Well, aikido is surely good for the spiritual aspect but jujutsu might give you more self-defense confidence sooner! Many JMAs have a spiritual/ethical component. You would need to visit each school to check that out, though.


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 18, 2008)

Rather than suggest a soecific style, why don't you tell us what's in your area?  

Peace,
Erik


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I personally studied Shaolin Kempo for 2.5-3 years as a teen , then I took about 12 years off and now I am back but Studying Shaolin Longfist. It was the best decision I could have ever made to get back into it.  Believe it or not you will remember material just not all of it.  A lot of my material came back to me , but because I am finding that Longfist is considerably harder I am actually taking over some bad habits from Kempo. SO it is probably better that I don't remember all that much    .  I mean basics , liek all the kicks, punches, blocks , and what not I remembered.  Forms I lost totally. I still remember alot of joint manipulation techniques but aside from muscle memory I am starting all over.  Which isn't a bad thing. Getting back into it is a great idea and congrats for taking the first step.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 18, 2008)

You don't say where you are, but if you were interested in the culture, tradition, and history of Japan, you might look for something like the Capital Area Budokai, which takes a rather traditional organization for the study of Japanese martial arts.  Similar groups exist in many cities.

If you look around, you may also find traditional dojos in various styles.  They probably won't advertise as much as the more commercial places, and you'll probably have to look around for them.

But the bottom line is simple... Get out there and try something!  If a school won't work with you to set up some sort of trial period -- more than one class! -- then you might want to consider moving on to one that will.  (A very traditional school may insist on a period of evaluation on both sides, and may reject you.)


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Aug 18, 2008)

drewski80 said:


> Hi guys/girls,
> 
> So i'm sorry to be asking as im sure this question comes up 10 times a day on here but I want to get back into martial arts after 10 years off and I am really struggling to decide what to do, I have run through the sticky on selecting a martial art/dojo and searched extensively on the web and am still not sure what to do.
> 
> ...



The real question is what do you want from your martial art. Jiu Jitsu is a great self defense art. That spelling is generally reserved for Gracie/Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, with traditional(japanese) being spelled jujitsu/jujutsu. 

I have taken GJJ and can definitely say it is very effective. You are less likely to find a Mcdojo in Gjj than in many other arts. I doubt you would want to take GJJ/Brazilian JJ if you are looking for a more rounded art in the spiritual sense.

I would imagine that Japanese Jujitsu/jutsu would have the kicks, punches, and weapons that you want, though I'm sure that depends on which style you study. I(unfortunately) know very little about Japanese Jujitsu and the different styles within.

Aikido...well I would love to study Aikido, but I would have to seriously check into the school before I signed up. Some schools of Aikido focus more on the spirit than others. I believe this is due to O'Sensei changing his teaching more and more along the way, which created several styles of Aikido, some being more spiritual, more practical and so on...I would personally love to study Yoshinkan Aikido.

I saw where Budo Taijutsu was advised, and I would also suggest that. You'll get plenty of spiritual and martial gain. Taijutsu also studies a wide variety of weapons, so you would be happy in that department.

The most important point is for YOU to be happy. Go to each school in the area(not just ones of japanese martial arts) and find the atmosphere/students and instructors that best suit you. I'm currently going to two different schools(gracie jiu jitsu and taekwondo) and love it. Don't limit yourself!

Hope this helps...


----------



## hogstooth (Aug 18, 2008)

If you are looking for an art that is very traditional you might want to look into Japanese Ju Justsu, Iaido, Kenjutsu, Kendo, Aikido or Shotokan Karate. The problem will be to find a school that teaches traditionally. Most instructors have molded their teachings to fit the students needs and to fit into todays society. This in most cases is a good thing. 
If you are looking for the old style dojo of the 70's and early 80's when things were kept very traditional you will have to look for an instructor that is from that era and even then you may have to adjust because times change and so with it do the instructors.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi,

To offer a counter-point to Brian's suggestion of Budo Taijutsu (Bujinkan), there are a number of Ninjutsu schools around which are not Bujinkan which could certainly be worth your time to look at. My school, for instance, is based on the scrolls and techniques of the Bujinkan system, with equal time given to self defence (modern street applications), as well as meditations, philosophy, weapon training and defence, pretty much everything you mentioned. It could be an idea for you to come and see if we are what you are looking for. My suggestion, though, would be to visit a number of schools, and see which individual school/instructor suits your personality and approach the best... it may be us, it may be another. Our contact details are in my signature below.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 19, 2008)

PS Just to let you know, we are located in Melbourne, in the CBD. If you want any more information, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Shicomm (Aug 19, 2008)

Loads of good feedback here so i'll try to keep it short  



> i've heard mixed things about Aikido so im not sure.




If you only heard things why not check it out then ? 
Go visit a dojo , it might feel better then it sounded in the first place  

Try to see some various classes in your area in various styles , there might be that 'spark' during one of your visits  

Good luck !


----------



## MilkManX (Aug 19, 2008)

I would check the phone book. Call the schools that interest you. See which ones offer a free introduction class. Check them out!! You might stumble on something you never thought to look into! 

I say go with the instructor that you feel the most comfortable with too.


----------



## Mimir (Aug 19, 2008)

It would be very difficult for anyone here to be able to tell you what style or MA that you would be happiest with.  Having said that, the best thing you can do is to visit the different styles that have dojos in your area.  Most reputable schools will let you watch, or do an intro lesson or 2.  This would be the best way for you to find a home.  So much of what people get out of their Martial Art has to do with the school and instructor that they have.  Even schools that teach the same styles can vary widely.

The important thing is that you are interested in getting back into martial arts.:ultracool  Good Luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## JohnASE (Sep 2, 2008)

drewski80 said:


> ...rekindled my interest in Japanese tradition and martial arts...  Now the most important thing for me is a traditional feel with a spiritual/meditational feel as well as the self defence element...


If this is the case, I'd say you need to look at each individual dojo vs picking a specific style.  For example, within Shotokan, one sensei might emphasize traditional and cultural teachings, while another might be more interested in having students excel in sport karate tournaments.  I suggest you pound the pavement, watch some classes, talk to instructors, see what's out there.  You should probably start by making calls, but I think you need to be there in person to get a real feel for the dojo.

Just a thought and probably a long shot, but if you have a local Japanese community center or Japanese Buddhist temple or Shinto shrine, you might start there.  They could have non-martial art programs, too.

Speaking of interest in Japanese tradition, we just finished Nisei Week here in Los Angeles.  Nisei Week is a week long (actually longer) celebration of Japanese and Japanese-American culture with all kinds of activities and demonstrations.  One martial art highlight was the Nikkei Games Budo Tournament which was 3 separate tournaments on one floor at the same time.  Look to the left, and there was karate, to the right, judo, and in the center was kendo.  Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## Hawke (Sep 3, 2008)

Checkout what's offered in your area.

The instructor is more important than the style.

Wish you well on your journey.


----------

